# What is the best source to use when looking at the WGSL standard?



## Val_ (Apr 8, 2021)

I would like to start off by saying that i’m quite new to understanding standards within this breed. I’ve been trying to find an official standard for WGSLs and i’ve been struggling to find reputable resources. Could someone help me out?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Val_ said:


> I would like to start off by saying that i’m quite new to understanding standards within this breed. I’ve been trying to find an official standard for WGSLs and i’ve been struggling to find reputable resources. Could someone help me out?


There is not a WGSL standard. There is ONE standard from the SV for all German Shepherds. That is the ONLY reputable source for the standard. You can find it on the USCA site. 

If you want to learn more about conformation, look up the SV shows the USCA holds. There are a couple in the northeast and one in Ohio. I think the National is out west this year.

FYI: We are not a member of the FCI and neither is the SV. They do not control our breed standard. So make sure it is only the SV standard you are looking at. I think there are differences in the standard from the GSDCA under the AKC as well. If you have any questions, you can always contact our National Breed Warden, Heidi Theis. She's great and will answer any questions.

germanshepherddog.com


http://www.germanshepherddog.com/about/german-shepherd-dogs/breed-standards/



Christine is great too. here is a facebook page for conformation ring training.








SV Conformation Show Ring Training | Facebook


This group's purpose is to allow persons interested in SV Conformation Showing for German Shepherds to discuss methods and techniques for ring training. Anyone looking to meet for ring training can...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Val_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> There is not a WGSL standard. There is ONE standard from the SV for all German Shepherds. That is the ONLY reputable source for the standard. You can find it on the USCA site.
> 
> If you want to learn more about conformation, look up the SV shows the USCA holds. There are a couple in the northeast and one in Ohio. I think the National is out west this year.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this was extremely helpful!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> FYI: We are not a member of the FCI and neither is the SV. They do not control our breed standard. So make sure it is only the SV standard you are looking at. I think there are differences in the standard from the GSDCA under the AKC as well.


 No breed parent clubs in the FCI system are "members" of the FCI, they are however members of the national club in their country of breed origin. (GSD/Germany, BBS/Switzerland) The SV is a member of the VDH (German Kennel Club) and is also recognized as the GSD parent club for the breed in all other FCI member national kennel clubs. The breed standard recognized by these national clubs is the SV GSD breed standard.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Whiteshepherds said:


> No breed parent clubs in the FCI system are "members" of the FCI, they are however members of the national club in their country of breed origin. (GSD/Germany, BBS/Switzerland) The SV is a member of the VDH (German Kennel Club) and is also recognized as the GSD parent club for the breed in all other FCI member national kennel clubs. The breed standard recognized by these national clubs is the SV GSD breed standard.


There is a split currently between the SV and the FCI. If I wanted to compete at the FCI world competition for example, I’d need a different scorebook than my SV recognized one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> No breed parent clubs in the FCI system are "members" of the FCI, they are however members of the national club in their country of breed origin. (GSD/Germany, BBS/Switzerland) The SV is a member of the VDH (German Kennel Club) and is also recognized as the GSD parent club for the breed in all other FCI member national kennel clubs. The breed standard recognized by these national clubs is the SV GSD breed standard.


I don't think you've been following what's going on with the FCI and the SV. Which is what prompted my response to the OP.


----------

